# Why wasn't I told about this site sooner!



## under claires orders (Mar 7, 2010)

Have spent the last 2 hours here and have got to say it's the best van forum going. Just wish Id have been aware of this place when I first bought the van 3 years ago! Will be posting any places I recommend throughout my travels (spring is here- its time to rev up the engine)!


----------



## nowadays (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh my word- you were being serious about the name!!!!!!lol! welcome to the site- think you'll be on here more than me though  ENJOY 'UCO'!!!!!!!!x


----------



## bmb1uk (Mar 8, 2010)

very warm welcome


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi and a warm welcome to you and to she who must be obeyed   Ah well, never mind, when the engine is good and hot and you are on the road far far away from home and way out in the wild's! in the middle of nowhere who reads the map to get home!!!!! 

On a serious note - Glad to have you both with us.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## bigboack (Mar 8, 2010)

under claires orders said:


> Have spent the last 2 hours here and have got to say it's the best van forum going. Just wish Id have been aware of this place when I first bought the van 3 years ago! Will be posting any places I recommend throughout my travels (spring is here- its time to rev up the engine)!



WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME. Now all you have to do is post a mugshot,and one of the van and come to a meet, all very informal.

Oh yea nearly forgot stay away from that AJ fella he steals peoples teeth.lol LMAO


----------



## rach-chavette (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome to the nuthouse


----------



## scotty (Mar 8, 2010)

im glad it is a nut house as i think were all fit in  and i only found the site yesterday


----------



## ellisboy (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello there


----------



## bigboack (Mar 8, 2010)

ellisboy said:


> Hello there



Short and sweet that one Hello there back.


----------



## ajs (Mar 8, 2010)

bigboack said:


> WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME. Now all you have to do is post a mugshot,and one of the van and come to a meet, all very informal.
> 
> Oh yea nearly forgot stay away from that AJ fella he steals peoples teeth.lol LMAO




 you numpty... i've told you treasureprickly has your tooth... 
all his have rotted away through drinkin irish wiksey  
so he's tryin to make a set of falsieys up 

 retards 
aj


----------



## scotty (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been trying to upload pics but too many pixies !!!! will take some in a lower resolution and post as soon as i can......carnt wait for a meet,are we child friendly ?


----------



## ajs (Mar 8, 2010)

scotty said:


> I have been trying to upload pics but too many pixies !!!! will take some in a lower resolution and post as soon as i can......_*carnt wait for a meet,are we child friendly ?*_




can just about still manage to eat a small 1...

 regards 
aj


----------

